# Final Round: Te Deum. Tibbett, Gobbi



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I forgot to close this one out. Sorry. I think most of you can vote without having to listen again.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

This may not be the best representation of Gobbi's Scarpia, but he's still _hors concours_, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Two of the worst examples of one of the greatest arias in the world.
One is beautifully sung, dignified, classic and bo-o-oring because it is so slo-o-ow.
The other is the sin qua non of Scarpias in my book but in this one he is eating the ham. His facial expressions alone remind me of films before the talkies.
But Tito it is because I've seen enough of him when he was at the top of his game (and this one ain't it)


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

If we gave the laurel crown to voice alone, there is no doubt Tibbett would win it; the slow tempo doesn’t bother me as this is a man wrestling with his thoughts. 

But Gobbi, dammit is Scarpia! Plus, the conducting stinks!


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Puccini has written a very solemn and powerful messa. Principal thing for a priest is to keep himself from exclaiming "Va, Tosca! "
Both examples are imperfect, but it's important to remember WHOM do we criticize. I wouldn't cry Boo. (It occurred with me only for directors). 
As for the worst performances, I would like to conceal my experience of that kind. 😄


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tibbet is really beyond criticism, but Gobbi gives me chills. This is Scarpia's moment to twirl the mustache, much like Iago's "Credo," and Gobbi is the master of both.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

ColdGenius said:


> Puccini has written a very solemn and powerful messa. Principal thing for a priest is to keep himself from exclaiming "Va, Tosca! "
> Both examples are imperfect, but it's important to remember WHOM do we criticize. I wouldn't cry Boo. (It occurred with me only for directors).
> As for the worst performances, I would like to conceal my experience of that kind. 😄


I believe you misread my word "boring" which you thought was "booing" because I wrote it "bo-o-oring".


----------

